# Feederangeln Schnur schnell und richtig anspannen??



## Kuntz Manfred (18. Februar 2022)

Hallo erst mal an ALLE Feederangler und die, die sich etwas auskennen damit. Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch, mit folgendem Beispiel: ich fische am See, windstill auf etwa 35 Meter Entfernung, Tiefe 6,5 m, mit geflochtener und 30 Gramm Korb, Spitze mit 0,5 oz, hab mir einen recht sauberen Platz (Untergrund) gesucht, werfe sauber in den Clip etc. soweit alles in Ordnung wie ich denke!!?? Brauche aber dann sehr oft bis zu mindestens 1,5 Min. bis ich die Schnur richtig angespannt habe, dass sich die feine Spitze leicht krümmt aber dann sogar immer wieder nachzieht, dass ich diese feine Spitze eigentlich *gar nicht* gekrümmt bekomme :-( (außer ich hänge irgendwo leicht im Untergrund). An was bitte kann das eurer Meinung nach liegen, bzw. was sollte ich ändern um 1. sie überhaupt leicht gekrümmt zu bekomme und 2. wie geht das evtl. viel schneller?? Viel Dank für alle Tipps etc.  L.G Petri   Manni


----------



## Mescalero (18. Februar 2022)

Bei mir ist das auch so, mal mehr mal weniger je nach Boden und Gewicht des Feeders. Ich spanne einfach so lange nach, bis der Korb liegen bleibt. 
Und ich versuche immer, die Rute im 90 Grad Winkel abzulegen, wenn möglich.


----------



## Floma (18. Februar 2022)

Wie ich das mache:
Auswerfen und mit dem Absinken die Rutenspitze unter Wasser drücken. Nun kann man beobachten, wie es die Schnur von beiden Enden her unter Wasser zieht. Bei Bedarf die Schnur mit der Rolle auf Spannung halten. Sobald die Schnur komplett unter Wasser liegt, läuft sie weitestgehend in einer Geraden.

Nun kann die Rute in Schnurrichtung halten und hinten im Halter ablegen.
Macht überhaupt nichts, wenn man dabei wegen der vorhergehenden Kurbelei etwas Schnur über den Freilauf nachgeben muss, sie
 darf nur nicht durchhängen. Ich kenne sogar einen, der die Rücklaufsperre während des gesamten Prozedere raus nimmt und darüber reguliert.

Anschließend kann man die Rutenspitze vorsichtig aus der Mitte Richtung nach außen versetzter vorderer Aufnahme bewegen und ablegen. Wenn man das Rodpod bzw. die beiden Sticks einmal ausgerichtet hat, liegt die Angel somit astrein.

Mit Schnur auf der Oberfläche muss man es gar nicht erst probieren. Dabei spannt sich die Schnur mit jedem Kurbler ein wenig mehr, was an der Rute zeitverzögert ankommt. Die Spitze geht also immer wieder aus der Biegung heraus.

Ich meine, dass 30 Grad zur Seite vollkommen reichen. Wobei ich die Rute natürlich flach halte. Umso höher, umso größer das Theater mit dem Spannen (in der Strömung ist das natürlich anders).


----------



## Leski (18. Februar 2022)

Probier mal das du die Rutenspitze direkt unter Wasser hälts direkt wenn die Schnur in den Clip"gegangen" ist bis der Korb auf Grund ist!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal an ALLE Feederangler und die, die sich etwas auskennen damit. Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch, mit folgendem Beispiel: ich fische am See, windstill auf etwa 35 Meter Entfernung, Tiefe 6,5 m, mit geflochtener und 30 Gramm Korb, Spitze mit 0,5 oz, hab mir einen recht sauberen Platz (Untergrund) gesucht, werfe sauber in den Clip etc. soweit alles in Ordnung wie ich denke!!?? Brauche aber dann sehr oft bis zu mindestens 1,5 Min. bis ich die Schnur richtig angespannt habe, dass sich die feine Spitze leicht krümmt aber dann sogar immer wieder nachzieht, dass ich diese feine Spitze eigentlich *gar nicht* gekrümmt bekomme :-( (außer ich hänge irgendwo leicht im Untergrund). An was bitte kann das eurer Meinung nach liegen, bzw. was sollte ich ändern um 1. sie überhaupt leicht gekrümmt zu bekomme und 2. wie geht das evtl. viel schneller?? Viel Dank für alle Tipps etc.  L.G Petri   Manni



Hallo Manni,
bei einer Tiefe von 6,5 m rauscht der Futterkorb zu Boden und die Schnur bildet einen großen Bogen, da die Schnur nicht so schnell sinkt.
Daher musst du die nachsackende Schnur solange immer wieder nachspannen bsi sie endlich straff ist.

Viel schneller wird das bei der Tiefe  mit deinem verwendenten Setup vmtl. nicht gehen.
Du könntest versuchen:
1. schweren Futterkorb benutzen(das hilft dir nach dem Auswurf die Schnur besser gespannt zu halten während der FK absinkt)
2. eine sinkende Monofilschnur probieren bzw. eine dünnere und/oder sinknende Geflochtene
3. Rutenspitze unter Wasser halten direkt nach dem Auswurf um die Oberflächenspanung schneller zu durchbrechen


----------



## Ukel (18. Februar 2022)

Dass es länger mit dem Spannen der Schnur dauert, kann auch an der feinen Spitze liegen. Sobald der Korb auf dem Boden aufschlägt, entspannt sich die Schnur und du hast einen großen Schnurbogen. Beim Spannen der Schnur biegt sich die feine 0,5 oz Spitze stark in Richtung Korb und übt wenig Kraft auf den Schnurbogen zum Gradeziehen der Schnur aus und somit dauert es relativ lange bis zur endgültigen Stellung. Mit einer 1,0 oz Spitze würdest du die Schnur schneller spannen können, dafür ginge allerdings Sensibilität verloren.
Wobei bis zu 1,5 min echt lang ist, selbst in größeren Tiefen geht das eigentlich fixer. 
Wie teilweise schon geschrieben wurde, die Spitze beim Absinken unter Wasser und wenn der Korb am Grund aufschlägt, Rute gleich in die Ablage und langsam die Schnur straffen, so dass Sie ständig leicht gespannt ist, und gut aufpassen, weil in dieser Phase schon gleich Bisse kommen können. 
Die Rute in einem Winkel von ca 45-60° zum Ufer, das erleichtert das Anschlagen, du hast das Wasser im Blick und kannst bequemer sitzen.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo und gleich mal herzlichen Dank für* jede* Antwort  - sehr schön!!
Entschuldigt, habe ich vergessen dass ich die Rutenspitze DIREKT nach dem auswerfen natürlich möglichst tief ins Wasser halte 
solange bis der Korb am Boden ist und dann die Rute vorsichtig ablege und langsam anspanne. Das mit dem recht großen Schnurbogen (nicht nach rechts oder links) auf der Wasseroberfläche gemeint, war mir noch nicht ganz so bewusst aber stimmt natürlich je tiefer das Wasser und je der Korb sinkt je (schwerer er ist).
Etwas schwerere Futterkorb wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit (vielleicht mal 40 Gramm)- *welche Nachteile hätte ich aber bitte evtl. dadurch?????* 
Danke euch jetzt schon für jeden weiteren Tipp/Trick/Erfahrungen von euch.
schönes Wochenende

Gruß Manni

PETRI Heil


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> )*welche Nachteile hätte ich aber bitte evtl. dadurch?????*


Du musst mehr schleppen weil die Angelkiste schwerer ist. 

Sonst? Keinen. Vorausgesetzt die Rute hält das höhere Wurfgewicht aus.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (19. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Du musst mehr schleppen weil die Angelkiste schwerer ist.
> 
> Sonst? Keinen. Vorausgesetzt die Rute hält das höhere Wurfgewicht aus.


Danke dir, natürlich auch für deine ersten und vielleicht noch weiteren Info´s.
Ich glaube auf die paar Gramm kommts in der Kiste nicht drauf an 
Rute schafft das, aber natürlich ein echt wichtiges Argument!


----------



## Ukel (19. Februar 2022)

Ein schwererer Korb rummst natürlich heftiger auf dem Bodengrund auf, das könnte bei vorsichtigem Beißen die Fische verschrecken. Zudem lässt er sich nicht so leicht über den Boden ziehen, wenn man die Fische zum Anbiss reizen möchte.


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. Februar 2022)

Der Professor hat's schon richtig beschrieben ! Eine sinkende Geflecht-oder Monostrippe nehmen. Geflochtene Schnur schwimmt auf und Du hast einen schönen Schnurbogen drin, dit dauert eh der rausgeleiert ist.
Schwerer Korb ? Kein Ding ! Bei einer Durchlaufmontage kommt der Fisch eh nicht mit dem Gewicht in Kontakt und wenn Du ähnlich wie mit dem Method Feeder fischst, kannste noch auf den Selbsthakeffekt hoffen.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2022)

Ich angel auch am Teich 5m-15m tief bis max. 20gr. Körbchen, meist mit ner feinen Picker auf 25m-35m.  Bei, auch nur schwachen Wind lässt sich ein Schnurbogen nicht verhindern. Die Schnur dann zu "straffen" dauert dann schon. Ich sehe da für mich kein Problem. Rute ablegen und dann langsam einkurbeln. Dabei immer schön auf die Rutenspitze achten. Viele Bisse kommen genau in dieser Phase. Und an alle Freunde des Schnurclips, versaut euch eure teure Schnur nicht. Für mich ist viel wichtiger, die Schnur erst spannen wenn der Korb auf Grund liegt. Der Korb muss senkrecht zum Grund fallen können. So landet auch das Futter, welches sich in der Sinkphase löst, direkt in Hakennähe.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (19. Februar 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Der Professor hat's schon richtig beschrieben ! Eine sinkende Geflecht-oder Monostrippe nehmen. Geflochtene Schnur schwimmt auf und Du hast einen schönen Schnurbogen drin, dit dauert eh der rausgeleiert ist.
> Schwerer Korb ? Kein Ding ! Bei einer Durchlaufmontage kommt der Fisch eh nicht mit dem Gewicht in Kontakt und wenn Du ähnlich wie mit dem Method Feeder fischst, kannste noch auf den Selbsthakeffekt hoffen.


das heißt also die geflochtene, wird auch nach dem spannen der Spitze *immer weiter* versuchen hoch zu schimmen (Schnurbogen)? Ja, ich benutze eigentlich nur Durchschlaufmontage (gut so?)


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (19. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich angel auch am Teich 5m-15m tief bis max. 20gr. Körbchen, meist mit ner feinen Picker auf 25m-35m.  Bei, auch nur schwachen Wind lässt sich ein Schnurbogen nicht verhindern. Die Schnur dann zu "straffen" dauert dann schon. Ich sehe da für mich kein Problem. Rute ablegen und dann langsam einkurbeln. Dabei immer schön auf die Rutenspitze achten. Viele Bisse kommen genau in dieser Phase. Und an alle Freunde des Schnurclips, versaut euch eure teure Schnur nicht. Für mich ist viel wichtiger, die Schnur erst spannen wenn der Korb auf Grund liegt. Der Korb muss senkrecht zum Grund fallen können. So landet auch das Futter, welches sich in der Sinkphase löst, direkt in Hakennähe.


Ich benutze ein kleinen Gummi als Schnurklipp (wenn mal was größeres kommt). Klar, auswerfen in Clip, Rute ablegen wenn Korb am Boden ist, dann langsam einkurbeln - Ja??? Also ist es EGAL wenn ich die ganz dünne Spitze (0,5oz) nicht leicht gebogen bekomme weil sie sich immer nachzieht, Schnur muss halt komplett gespannt sein - richtig??


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2022)

Es ist kein Problem wenn die Schnur nicht zu 100% gespannt ist, gerade die ganz feinen Bisse, gerade jetzt um diese Zeit, bekommst du schon mit. Die Schnur bewegt sich nur ganz wenig und nicht selten sitz der Haken schon.


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> das heißt also die geflochtene, wird auch nach dem spannen der Spitze *immer weiter* versuchen hoch zu schimmen (Schnurbogen)? Ja, ich benutze eigentlich nur Durchschlaufmontage (gut so?)


Deshalb wurde ja sinkende Strippe vorgeschlagen.
Du kannst die Schlaufenmontage benutzen oder aber auch 'nen Anti Tangle Boom. Bei dem kannste mal janz auf die schnelle den Korb (Gewicht) wechseln und wenn Du vor dem Korb noch 'ne Perle mit verschiebbarem Stopperknoten anbringst, kannste dit Teil auch mal ganz arretieren (Selbsthakeffekt) allerdings sollte dann auch das Vorfach recht kurz ausfallen.


----------



## Ukel (19. Februar 2022)

Die Spitze bleibt dann gekrümmt, wenn der gesamte Schnurbogen beseitigt ist, das merkst du daran, dass die Spitze letztendlich in ihrer gekrümmten Stellung verbleibt. Es muss ja keine starke krümmung bleiben, eigentlich nur 0-1 cm aus der geraden Stellung.
Beim 30 gr. Korb und einer 0,5 oz Spitze ist das eigentlich kein Problem, klappt selbst bei Körben von 10-15 gr. gut.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2022)

Man tät sich wohl leichter, wenns't erstmal beschreibts, was du für eine Rute (Länge / WG / Parabolisch / Steif, Mittel, weich) und welche Schnur grad nutzt.

Ich mein, am Korbgewicht liegt es auf keine Fall, der ich gefüllt mehr als schwer für die Distanz, aber zum Rat des abspeckens, müssen die anderen Parameter ja auch passen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> *Ich mein, am Korbgewicht liegt auf keine Fall der ich gefüllt mehr als schwer für die Distanz*, aber zum Rat des abspeckens, müssen die anderen Parameter ja auch passen.



Lieber Mäx, ick will ja nich meckern aber kannste dit nochmal übersetzen ? Ick stehe hier gerade ziemlich auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

"...ist gefühlt mehr als schwer (soll heißen: schwer genug) für die Distanz. "
So würde ich es interpretieren.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Lieber Mäx, ick will ja nich meckern aber kannste dit nochmal übersetzen ? Ick stehe hier gerade ziemlich auf dem Schlauch.



..vömis de Daten. Hest dette.


----------



## seatrout61 (19. Februar 2022)

Nee

Übersetzung Naabmäxisch: *Ich mein, am Korbgewicht liegt auf keine Fall der ich gefüllt mehr als schwer für die Distanz*

Deutsch: *Ich meine, am Korbgewicht liegt es auf keinen Fall. Der ist gefüllt mehr als schwer genug für die Distanz.*


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (20. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Man tät sich wohl leichter, wenns't erstmal beschreibts, was du für eine Rute (Länge / WG / Parabolisch / Steif, Mittel, weich) und welche Schnur grad nutzt.
> 
> Ich mein, am Korbgewicht liegt es auf keine Fall, der ich gefüllt mehr als schwer für die Distanz, aber zum Rat des abspeckens, müssen die anderen Parameter ja auch passen.


Sehr gerne und danke für diesen Tipp! Ich benutze ne 
Daiwa Exceler Medium Feeder 3,90m 80g Feederrute​*Schnur: 7fach 0,10*


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (20. Februar 2022)

Vielleich noch als Zusatz was vielleicht auch etwas weiterhilft bei der Problemlösung (Analyse) zum Schnurspannen und ich somit auch gleich fragen kann mit der Hoffnung auf Erfahrungswerte von Euch. Ich hatte an dem genannten Angeltag das extrem große Gefühl was auch optisch an der Lage der Schnur sehr gut zu erkennen war, dass das Gewässer (See/Stillwasser Durchschnittstiefe ,50 - 7,50m) wie auch immer, eine Unterströmung hatte trotz dass zumindest ICH im relativ windstillen saß. Gibt es das wirklich evtl. und wenn ja wie kommt das zustande?? Bin mega gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen.......


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Nee
> 
> Übersetzung Naabmäxisch: *Ich mein, am Korbgewicht liegt auf keine Fall der ich gefüllt mehr als schwer für die Distanz*
> 
> Deutsch: *Ich meine, am Korbgewicht liegt es auf keinen Fall. Der ist gefüllt mehr als schwer genug für die Distanz.*.


Wie soll ich sonst rausfinden, ob du aufpasst.


----------



## Floma (21. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte an dem genannten Angeltag das extrem große Gefühl was auch optisch an der Lage der Schnur sehr gut zu erkennen war, dass das Gewässer (See/Stillwasser Durchschnittstiefe ,50 - 7,50m) wie auch immer, eine Unterströmung hatte trotz dass zumindest ICH im relativ windstillen saß. Gibt es das wirklich evtl. und wenn ja wie kommt das zustande?? Bin mega gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen.......


Wenn man die Strömung in der Situation richtig sieht, tippe ich auf Grundwasser. Außer natürlich, der See hat Zu- und/oder Ablauf. Die werden oft unter Wasser gebaut.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo Manfred, 
die Rute sollte mit der Zusammenstellung dimensionsmäßig passen.

Angelst in der Nähe des Einlaufs oder Auslauf, mit so einer Strömung, dass es den 40er Korb, beim Sinken, in deine Richtung versetzt?
Dir hauts die Schnur zu stark in den Klipp und der Korb legt den Rückwärtsgang ein, bevor er auf dem Wasser landet. 
Du stellst bei / vor der Sinkphase nochmal die Rute auf und dann senkst du die, ohne dabei die Schnur aufzunehmen.
Jede Schnur bremst beim sinken mehr oder weniger, oder deine schwimmt.
Pysikalisch hat ja jede Schnur einen Wasserwiderstand und bremst mehr oder weniger.
Kannst ja mal ohne Schnur probieren.


----------



## Ukel (21. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred,
> die Rute sollte mit der Zusammenstellung dimensionsmäßig passen.
> 
> Angelst in der Nähe des Einlaufs oder Auslauf, mit so einer Strömung, dass es den 40er Korb, beim Sinken, in deine Richtung versetzt?
> ...


Der zurückschlagende Korb ist auch ein Aspekt, daher nach dem Auswurf die Rute steil nach oben halten und ganz locker im Handgelenk bleiben, so dass man am Ende des Wurfs die Rute Richtung Korb nachführen kann.
Bei tiefen Wasser kannst du auch die Rute steil halten, wenn der Korb auftrifft und beim Absinken des Korbs die Rute nachführen, dann sinkt er mehr senkrecht ab und nicht so stark im Bogen auf dich zu.


----------



## Ukel (21. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> Vielleich noch als Zusatz was vielleicht auch etwas weiterhilft bei der Problemlösung (Analyse) zum Schnurspannen und ich somit auch gleich fragen kann mit der Hoffnung auf Erfahrungswerte von Euch. Ich hatte an dem genannten Angeltag das extrem große Gefühl was auch optisch an der Lage der Schnur sehr gut zu erkennen war, dass das Gewässer (See/Stillwasser Durchschnittstiefe ,50 - 7,50m) wie auch immer, eine Unterströmung hatte trotz dass zumindest ICH im relativ windstillen saß. Gibt es das wirklich evtl. und wenn ja wie kommt das zustande?? Bin mega gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen.......


Eine Strömung kann sich auch durch Wind herausbilden, ist ganz normal. Beim Feedern merkst es grad mit weicher Spitze, dass diese sich nach dem Ablegen stärker biegt, als du es mit dem Spannen der Schnur eingestellt hast. Allerdings sollte sich das zunächst nicht auf den Schnurbogen auswirken, den du direkt nach dem Einwerfen hast.
Am See, von dem ich in den letzten Tagen beim Ükel berichtet habe, war am Samstag eben solch eine Strömung vorhanden. Ich habe mit der Kopfrute gestippt und musste alle paar Minuten neu einwerfen, da die Montage nach rechts wegdriftete. Allerdings standen die Fische auch nicht da, wo ich Futter und Pinkies einwarf, sondern 1-3 Meter rechts davon, wo die Strömung die Pinkies hinbefördert hatte.
Diese Windströmung erfasst diesen See (ca. 9 ha) relativ häufig und über die ganze Fläche.


----------



## seatrout61 (21. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie soll ich sonst rausfinden, ob du aufpasst.


Nach vielen Jahren als Aufpasser bin ich aktuell als Entwicklungshelfer tätig.

Btw...wenn man sich YT-Videos österreichischer/bayerischer Angler anschaut und die Untertitel aktiviert, kann man sich schlapplachen...versteht kein Mensch und keine Maschine.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2022)

Der Sinn eines Dialektes ist ja gerade, dass es kein Fremder und keine Maschine versteht. Das gilt als kulturhistorisch sicher, und ist heute wieder sehr spannend mit bzw. gegen die observierenden Maschinen.
Jetzt vergisst du wegen dem pauschalen bayerisch (was es nicht gibt) z.B. das fränkische und oberpfälzische, das niederbayerische geht sogar schon weiter nach Osten.
Wichtig ist, dass der bajuwarische Inhabitant (um alle blauweiß ummantelten Teilnationen zu umfassen) nicht aufgeregt ist oder wird, da werden die Worte nicht mehr getrennt, es kommt dem Sprechenden auch mehr auf die Satzmelodie an, wie eine Schwingung auf einen Seismograph ist das zu verstehen.

Ich habe das einfach gelernt , sogar Trial&Error am lebenden Objekt geht auch!  Immerhin bin ich Großelternmäßig noch mit teilweise krassen ganz anderen Dialekten aufgewachsen, die alle durchaus Sprachregeln haben.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (21. Februar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Wenn man die Strömung in der Situation richtig sieht, tippe ich auf Grundwasser. Außer natürlich, der See hat Zu- und/oder Ablauf. Die werden oft unter Wasser gebaut.


Grundwasser kann also echt sooo viieeel bewirken?? Wusste ich jetzt natürlich auch noch nicht. Nein zu- Ablauf gibt es grundsätzlich nicht, nur wenn extrem starker Regen ist läuft Wasser ein von einem Regen Überlaufbecken.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (21. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred,
> die Rute sollte mit der Zusammenstellung dimensionsmäßig passen.
> 
> Angelst in der Nähe des Einlaufs oder Auslauf, mit so einer Strömung, dass es den 40er Korb, beim Sinken, in deine Richtung versetzt?
> ...


wie eben beschrieben gibt es kein Ein Ablauf sozusagen.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (21. Februar 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Der zurückschlagende Korb ist auch ein Aspekt, daher nach dem Auswurf die Rute steil nach oben halten und ganz locker im Handgelenk bleiben, so dass man am Ende des Wurfs die Rute Richtung Korb nachführen kann.
> Bei tiefen Wasser kannst du auch die Rute steil halten, wenn der Korb auftrifft und beim Absinken des Korbs die Rute nachführen, dann sinkt er mehr senkrecht ab und nicht so stark im Bogen auf dich zu.


halte die Rute immer steil nach dem Abwurf und führe sie quasi mit dem Korb ins Wasser wie du beschreibst, danach ist die Spitze ja eh vorne und ich halte dann die Spitze direkt ins Wasser so tief es geht bis der Korb merklich auf den Boden kommt (merkt man ja an der nicht mehr gekrümmten Spitze) danach lege ich die rute ab und kurble laaangsam ein bis *eigentlich* die Spitze leeeicht gekrümmt ist.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (21. Februar 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Eine Strömung kann sich auch durch Wind herausbilden, ist ganz normal. Beim Feedern merkst es grad mit weicher Spitze, dass diese sich nach dem Ablegen stärker biegt, als du es mit dem Spannen der Schnur eingestellt hast. Allerdings sollte sich das zunächst nicht auf den Schnurbogen auswirken, den du direkt nach dem Einwerfen hast.
> Am See, von dem ich in den letzten Tagen beim Ükel berichtet habe, war am Samstag eben solch eine Strömung vorhanden. Ich habe mit der Kopfrute gestippt und musste alle paar Minuten neu einwerfen, da die Montage nach rechts wegdriftete. Allerdings standen die Fische auch nicht da, wo ich Futter und Pinkies einwarf, sondern 1-3 Meter rechts davon, wo die Strömung die Pinkies hinbefördert hatte.
> Diese Windströmung erfasst diesen See (ca. 9 ha) relativ häufig und über die ganze Fläche.


danke für deine echt interessanten Kommentar, also wirkt sich Wind u.U. ganz schön stark auf einen ganzen See aus auch in dem vermeintlich windstillen Bereichen!!??


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Februar 2022)

Klar - der Wind bläst das Wasser an ein Ufer. Von dort aus flutet es sozusagen zurück bzw. sucht sich einen "Ausgleichsweg" - eben rechts oder links entlang des Ufers.

Da kann dann je nach Windstärke eine nette Strömung entlang des Ufers entstehen. Die kommt dann bei Dir an, obwohl der Wind recht weit weg auf ein anderes Ufer steht und es bei Dir selbst windstill ist.

Je kleiner und flacher ein Gewässer, desto schneller und stärker geht das - da kann je nach Gewässergröße sogar eine regelrechte Kreisströmung entstehen, die lustig rund um das Gewässer "fließt".

Insbesondere bei strukturlosen Badewannen ohne "Strömungsbrecher" wie Buchten, Landspitzen etc.

Teilweise echt erstaunlich, wie stark diese Strömung werden kann - auf einmal rupft es einem z. B. auch recht schwere Ankerschrote bei Posenmontagen einfach weg. Nervt dann ziemlich, wenn man z. B. mit 0,4 g anfängt und es dann auf einmal bei 0,8 g oder 1 g immer noch weggeschleift wird.

Reduzierung des Schnurbogens, Schnur-Versenken usw. helfen dann je nach Stärke auch nur noch bedingt bis nichts mehr.

Irgendwann steige ich dann in so einem Fall von der Anker-Posenmontage auf reine Grundmontage (vergleichsweise schwer mit tief im Wasser versenkter Rutenspitze und E-Bissanzeiger) um - macht ja keinen Sinn, eine feine Pose dann mit "Betonblöcken" ankern zu müssen.

Was mich dann nervt, da ich im Stillwasser bevorzugt mit Pose auf Friedfisch (Schleie, Karpfen) angele.


----------



## Ukel (21. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> danke für deine echt interessanten Kommentar, also wirkt sich Wind u.U. ganz schön stark auf einen ganzen See aus auch in dem vermeintlich windstillen Bereichen!!??


Ja sicher, es kann im ganzen See eine Kreisströmung entstehen, die dann auch die windstillen Bereiche mit erfasst. Entweder wie PirschHirsch schreibt, wenn das Wasser auf ein Ufer gedrückt wird und seitlich ausweicht, oder wie es bei unserem See oft der Fall ist, seitlich an einem Ufer entlang weht und das Wasser zum kreisen bringt. Der andere Teil des Sees ist durch Wald abgeschirmt, so dass hier der Wind nicht so einwirkt, aber trotzdem das Wasser hier mitkreist. Ist dann fast wie in einem Fluss mit sehr langsamer Strömung zu angeln.
Übrigens kann diese Strömung sehr nützlich sein, wenn die Fische dadurch aktiviert werden, man muss nur darauf achten, dass die Fische dann gern mehr oder weniger weit neben der vermeintlichen Angelstelle in Fließrichtung stehen, vor allem beim  Posenangeln. Der Hakenköder treibt dann direkt zu den wartenden Fischen hin. Beim Feedern kommt es nicht so zum Tragen, da die Fische Richtung festliegenden Korb schwimmen.


----------



## Tüftler (21. Februar 2022)

Mann mann ,, mir qualmt die birne...
Hallo in die Runde,,,,, 
Vielleicht,  zu den Strömungen.
Jeder, der schon im See oder Tümpel geschwommen ist, hat die unterschiedlichen Wasser Temperaturen am eigenen Körper verspürt. 
Der wind trägt da einiges dazu bei. Dazu gesellt sich noch die Thermik, die zusätzliche verwirbelungen bewirkt. 
Zum Korb, ich würde einfach mal deutlich schwerer versuchen. Da wir durch das füllen des korbes, das Volumen vergrössern und das gewicht kompromittieren.
Vielleicht, Krallen montieren wie die Brandungs Angler!?? 
Dabei, ist es doch elementar dass der Korb da liegen  bleibt. Wenn sich die spitze nicht irgendwann mal krümmt , beim spannen, heisst dass,  das sich der Korb bewegt. Wenn das passiert, verteilen wir das Futter ungewollt!
Und ja,, natürlich hilft die Unterwasser Strömung!!
Denn, sie verteilt kleinste Partikel und lockt fische an den Platz. Vorausgesetzt unser Korb, liegt auch immer am : " platz".!? 
Einverstanden?


----------



## rule270 (22. Februar 2022)

Leski schrieb:


> Probier mal das du die Rutenspitze direkt unter Wasser hälts direkt wenn die Schnur in den Clip"gegangen" ist bis der Korb auf Grund ist!


Hy 
ich denke mal das geht so wie Du es sagst. Der Zustand wird erzeugt über den Zustand das der Korb schnell absinkt und einen Bogen in der Schnur erzeugt. Also solltet Ihr warten in dem Ihr die Rutenspitze ins Wasser bringt und dann die Schnur ankurbeln mit Spannung bis die Spitze gebogen bleibt. Danach kann die Spitze aus dem Wasser genommen werden und gelöst werden somit wird dann die Spitze fiziert wie Ihr sie haben möchtet. Das hat auch den Effekt das die Schnur aus dem Windeinfluss genommen wird. Wichtig ist auch die Schnur zu entfetten. Ich ziehe meine Schnur immer beim Fiedern durch einem mit Spüli getränkten Schwamm damit hat man schon die halbe Miete erreicht. In einem vorherigen Beitrag habe ich die Methode mit dem Distanzmarker erwähnt. Die Rute lege ich Quer zum Wasser und im einem Abstand vor die angezogene Spitze stecke ich mit einen Signalstock so sehe ich jeden Zupfer an meiner Spitze. Meine Körbe baue ich mir selber sie rollen auch nicht und geben nach auftreffen am Grund sofort das Futter frei, wenn die Futterkonstenz stimmt. Ferner verwende ich eine Korbmontage die es mir erlaubt in Fluss sowie auch anders Verwicklungen zu vermeiden und der Fisch hakt sich meist selber nach der Köderaufnahme..
Gruß
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (22. Februar 2022)

Tüftler schrieb:


> Mann mann ,, mir qualmt die birne...
> Hallo in die Runde,,,,,
> Vielleicht,  zu den Strömungen.
> Jeder, der schon im See oder Tümpel geschwommen ist, hat die unterschiedlichen Wasser Temperaturen am eigenen Körper verspürt.
> ...


Hy 
Lies mal meinen Beiotrag vorher.
Rudi


schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Deshalb wurde ja sinkende Strippe vorgeschlagen.
> Du kannst die Schlaufenmontage benutzen oder aber auch 'nen Anti Tangle Boom. Bei dem kannste mal janz auf die schnelle den Korb (Gewicht) wechseln und wenn Du vor dem Korb noch 'ne Perle mit verschiebbarem Stopperknoten anbringst, kannste dit Teil auch mal ganz arretieren (Selbsthakeffekt) allerdings sollte dann auch das Vorfach recht kurz ausfallen.


Hy schau mal unten auf meinen Betrag.
Wenn Ihr Infos benötigt helfe ich gern weiter.
Das Korbgewicht ist bei meinen Methoden immer "Schwer" und das hat seinen Grund. Der Fisch merkt erst das Gewicht wenn er abzieht und hakt sich dabei selbst-
Gruß 
Rudi


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (22. Februar 2022)

Tüftler schrieb:


> Mann mann ,, mir qualmt die birne...
> Hallo in die Runde,,,,,
> Vielleicht,  zu den Strömungen.
> Jeder, der schon im See oder Tümpel geschwommen ist, hat die unterschiedlichen Wasser Temperaturen am eigenen Körper verspürt.
> ...


Danke für die detaillierten Ausführungen, denn wieder hab ich etwas interessantes dazu gelernt!!! Vielleicht hätte ja einfach auch eine andere Form (nicht rund) vom Korb geholfen, was denkst du dazu bitte?


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (22. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> ich denke mal das geht so wie Du es sagst. Der Zustand wird erzeugt über den Zustand das der Korb schnell absinkt und einen Bogen in der Schnur erzeugt. Also solltet Ihr warten in dem Ihr die Rutenspitze ins Wasser bringt und dann die Schnur ankurbeln mit Spannung bis die Spitze gebogen bleibt. Danach kann die Spitze aus dem Wasser genommen werden und gelöst werden somit wird dann die Spitze fiziert wie Ihr sie haben möchtet. Das hat auch den Effekt das die Schnur aus dem Windeinfluss genommen wird. Wichtig ist auch die Schnur zu entfetten. Ich ziehe meine Schnur immer beim Fiedern durch einem mit Spüli getränkten Schwamm damit hat man schon die halbe Miete erreicht. In einem vorherigen Beitrag habe ich die Methode mit dem Distanzmarker erwähnt. Die Rute lege ich Quer zum Wasser und im einem Abstand vor die angezogene Spitze stecke ich mit einen Signalstock so sehe ich jeden Zupfer an meiner Spitze. Meine Körbe baue ich mir selber sie rollen auch nicht und geben nach auftreffen am Grund sofort das Futter frei, wenn die Futterkonstenz stimmt. Ferner verwende ich eine Korbmontage die es mir erlaubt in Fluss sowie auch anders Verwicklungen zu vermeiden und der Fisch hakt sich meist selber nach der Köderaufnahme..
> Gruß
> Rudi


entfetten klingt echt interessant, also reines Spüli ohne Wasser? Würdest du vielleicht mal 1...2.. Bilder deiner selbst gebauten Körbe bitte zeigen? ...und vielleicht ne kleine Skizze deiner Montage? danke vorab


----------



## Tüftler (23. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> Danke für die detaillierten Ausführungen, denn wieder hab ich etwas interessantes dazu gelernt!!! Vielleicht hätte ja einfach auch eine andere Form (nicht rund) vom Korb geholfen, was denkst du dazu bitte?


Die form ist im stillwasser meines Erachtens, zweitrangigl! 
Ausser, wir müssen ( noch) weit(er) werfen.
 Dann,  eher speedkorb 
Noch was, falls wir zb.in einer ( kleinen bucht ) näher am Gegenüber liegendem Ufer fischen. Da rollt uns der korb gezwungenermaßen entgegen. Durch das zu uns geneigte bodenprofil.
Dasselbe gilt, wenn wir in einer Schifffahrts Rinne fischen.
Deshalb, verwende ich gerne körbe, wo das gewicht nicht mittig montiert ist. Wirkt der Neigung zum rollen entgegen. Speziell im Strom!!
Also,,, mal mehr gewicht einklinken!!


----------



## Tüftler (23. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Klar - der Wind bläst das Wasser an ein Ufer. Von dort aus flutet es sozusagen zurück bzw. sucht sich einen "Ausgleichsweg" - eben rechts oder links entlang des Ufers.
> 
> Da kann dann je nach Windstärke eine nette Strömung entlang des Ufers entstehen. Die kommt dann bei Dir an, obwohl der Wind recht weit weg auf ein anderes Ufer steht und es bei Dir selbst windstill ist.
> 
> ...


Apropos posen angeln.
Im stillwasser auf karpfen, kannst du doch auf  englisch, match angeln!
Die entfettete schnur wird versenkt. Die rutenspitze leicht im wasser abgelegt.
Mir, reichen da für gewöhnlich modelle 3 + 2 gramm. Im zweifelsfall mit 4 gramm am boden verankert.


----------



## Tricast (23. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> entfetten klingt echt interessant, also reines Spüli ohne Wasser? Würdest du vielleicht mal 1...2.. Bilder deiner selbst gebauten Körbe bitte zeigen? ...und vielleicht ne kleine Skizze deiner Montage? danke vorab


Ich denke reines Spüli klebt zu sehr und ist eine Sauerei. Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege! Ich verwende einfach sinkende Monofile und wenn es sein muss durch einen feuchten Lappen mit einem Tropfen Spüli ziehen. Einfach den Korb auswerfen und beim einkurbeln durch den Lappen ziehen.
Wie händelt Ihr das?

Gruß Heinz

PS.: Bei geflochtener wird es schwieriger weil die durch den Lufteinschluss stark aufschwimmt. Es soll wohl auch schon sinkende geflochtene geben.


----------



## seatrout61 (23. Februar 2022)

Früher habe ich die mit Mono befüllten Spulen bei Bedarf längere Zeit in ein Gefäß mit Spüli-Wasser gelegt...heute habe ich diese Spüli-Mischung in einem alten  kleinen Seifen-Schaum-Spender mit am Gewässer und gebe einige Tropfen direkt auf die Spule, lasse diese Mischung zwischenzeitlich einwirken und wische vor dem Auswerfen grob mit nem Lappen ab...die regelmässige Anwendung + fettlösender Wirkung sollte IMHO ausreichen.

Diese Mischung nutze ich auch um mir die Hände zu reinigen, zb. um etwas zu essen.


----------



## rule270 (24. Februar 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Der zurückschlagende Korb ist auch ein Aspekt, daher nach dem Auswurf die Rute steil nach oben halten und ganz locker im Handgelenk bleiben, so dass man am Ende des Wurfs die Rute Richtung Korb nachführen kann.
> Bei tiefen Wasser kannst du auch die Rute steil halten, wenn der Korb auftrifft und beim Absinken des Korbs die Rute nachführen, dann sinkt er mehr senkrecht ab und nicht so stark im Bogen auf dich zu.


Hy
versuch mal nach auftreffen des Korbs die Schnur loszulassen bis sie nicht mehr abläuft. Danach kann sie unter Wasser gezogen werden bis die Spitze durch Anspannung gebogen ist. Ich verwende zum treffen des Futterplatzes meinen Marker auf der Schnur keinen Clip. Man kann sich am gegenüber liegenden Ufer eine Stelle merken die angeworfen /überworfen wird dann kann man die Spitze Unterwasser halten und die Schnur straffen bis der Marker erscheint. Damit das Futtermaterial nach auftreffen nicht gleich sich löst kann es wenn die richtige konstenz hat. durch verpressen im Korb beeinflusst werden. In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich meine Methode erklärt. Deshalb habe ich mir einen Korb gebaut lt. Foto der bisher das beste zum Feederangel in einem Tackel beinhaltet. Leicht zu befüllen durch seine Form und er bewegt sich nach anspannen der Schnur nur in eine Richtung zum Anhängepunkt. Durch meine Art der Schlaufenmontage habe ich keine Verwicklungen mehr und die Bissanzeige ist direkter wobei der vorsichtig beißende Fisch das Gewicht des Korb nicht wahrnimmt. Ich verwende diese Montage auch zum Aalfischen wobei ich dann keinen Korb verwende sondern ein Diskusblei als Gewicht einhänge. Das Vorfach beim Aalangel ist dabei länger ca, 80-100 cm.
Damit habe ich die besten Erfolge erzielt.
Petry
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (24. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich denke reines Spüli klebt zu sehr und ist eine Sauerei. Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege! Ich verwende einfach sinkende Monofile und wenn es sein muss durch einen feuchten Lappen mit einem Tropfen Spüli ziehen. Einfach den Korb auswerfen und beim einkurbeln durch den Lappen ziehen.
> Wie händelt Ihr das?
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> ...


Hy es gibt sie. Die Oberfläche ist versiegelt aber das Wacks sollte man mit dem Schwamm und ein paar tropfen Spüli entfetten.
Ich habe in einem anderen Betrag ein Methode erklärt womit man die Schnur gut unter Wasser bekommt. einfach mal propieren es geht nämlich ganz gut.
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (24. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Früher habe ich die mit Mono befüllten Spulen bei Bedarf längere Zeit in ein Gefäß mit Spüli-Wasser gelegt...heute habe ich diese Spüli-Mischung in einem alten  kleinen Seifen-Schaum-Spender mit am Gewässer und gebe einige Tropfen direkt auf die Spule, lasse diese Mischung zwischenzeitlich einwirken und wische vor dem Auswerfen grob mit nem Lappen ab...die regelmässige Anwendung + fettlösender Wirkung sollte IMHO ausreichen.
> 
> Diese Mischung nutze ich auch um mir die Hände zu reinigen, zb. um etwas zu essen.


Wenn man Raucher ist  oder Deodorant/ Rasierwasser  benutzt sollte man sich vorher mit dem Uferschlamm/Erde die Hände abreiben ,wirkt beim angeln und der Beköderung Wunder!
Rudi


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

#feederschnur
Es gibt sog. sinkende Schnur (Mono) für das Feedern oder Wagglerfischen. 
Ich hatte mir mal eine Spule Cralusso zum Ausprobieren gekauft. Tatsächlich, sie geht unter! Ungefähr genauso schnell wie gewöhnliche Schnur....
Kann man sich also getrost sparen, einfach die Schnur entfetten wie beschrieben und fertig.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Wenn man Raucher ist  oder Deodorant/ Rasierwasser  benutzt sollte man sich vorher mit dem Uferschlamm/Erde die Hände abreiben ,wirkt beim angeln und der Beköderung Wunder!
> Rudi



https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51F50gRCDnL._SL500_AC_SS350_.jpg

Haste so Ähnliches schon mal für die Morgentoilette probiert? 
Weckt das animalische. Hält 3 Tage, und auch Frauen fern.
Gut, - Fliegen - weis ich jetzt nicht.

Was das außerhalb des Wassers für Nachtgeschöpfe anlockt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Solche Namen alleine, löst  DEFCON 2 in mir aus.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (24. Februar 2022)

Tüftler schrieb:


> Die form ist im stillwasser meines Erachtens, zweitrangigl!
> Ausser, wir müssen ( noch) weit(er) werfen.
> Dann,  eher speedkorb
> Noch was, falls wir zb.in einer ( kleinen bucht ) näher am Gegenüber liegendem Ufer fischen. Da rollt uns der korb gezwungenermaßen entgegen. Durch das zu uns geneigte bodenprofil.
> ...


Das Bodenprofil (entgegenrollen) ist natürlich ein WICHTIGER Aspekt und nicht ausser acht zu lassen - Danke für diesen wichtige Zusatz


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (24. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich denke reines Spüli klebt zu sehr und ist eine Sauerei. Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege! Ich verwende einfach sinkende Monofile und wenn es sein muss durch einen feuchten Lappen mit einem Tropfen Spüli ziehen. Einfach den Korb auswerfen und beim einkurbeln durch den Lappen ziehen.
> Wie händelt Ihr das?
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> ...


hallo Heinz und danke für dein Beitrag. Ja schreibt doch bitte mal wie ihr das evtl. schneller hin bekommt die geflochtene absinken zu lassen....


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (24. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> versuch mal nach auftreffen des Korbs die Schnur loszulassen bis sie nicht mehr abläuft. Danach kann sie unter Wasser gezogen werden bis die Spitze durch Anspannung gebogen ist. Ich verwende zum treffen des Futterplatzes meinen Marker auf der Schnur keinen Clip. Man kann sich am gegenüber liegenden Ufer eine Stelle merken die angeworfen /überworfen wird dann kann man die Spitze Unterwasser halten und die Schnur straffen bis der Marker erscheint. Damit das Futtermaterial nach auftreffen nicht gleich sich löst kann es wenn die richtige konstenz hat. durch verpressen im Korb beeinflusst werden. In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich meine Methode erklärt. Deshalb habe ich mir einen Korb gebaut lt. Foto der bisher das beste zum Feederangel in einem Tackel beinhaltet. Leicht zu befüllen durch seine Form und er bewegt sich nach anspannen der Schnur nur in eine Richtung zum Anhängepunkt. Durch meine Art der Schlaufenmontage habe ich keine Verwicklungen mehr und die Bissanzeige ist direkter wobei der vorsichtig beißende Fisch das Gewicht des Korb nicht wahrnimmt. Ich verwende diese Montage auch zum Aalfischen wobei ich dann keinen Korb verwende sondern ein Diskusblei als Gewicht einhänge. Das Vorfach beim Aalangel ist dabei länger ca, 80-100 cm.
> Damit habe ich die besten Erfolge erzielt.
> Petry
> Rudi


Hallo Rudi, würdest du uns deinen Korb bitte mal zeigen einschl. vielleicht einer kleinen Skizze deiner Montage?? Wäre toll - Danke schon vorab


----------



## salanka (24. Februar 2022)

Bei geflochtener würde ich auch die Wassertiefe im Auge behalten, je flacher es ist desto schwieriger ist es sie unter Wasser zu bekommen. Klingt paradox, ist aber so. Bei flachem Wasser (und großer Wurfweite) übt man auf die Schnur eine annähernd horizontale Zugkraft aus, aber man versucht eine vertikale Kraft auf die Schnur gegen die Wasseroberfläche auszuüben. In etwa vergleichbar mit dem Physikproblem "Kraft auf 2 Hochspannunsmasten durch gespanntes Kabel".


----------



## rule270 (24. Februar 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi, würdest du uns deinen Korb bitte mal zeigen einschl. vielleicht einer kleinen Skizze deiner Montage?? Wäre toll - Danke schon vorab


Hy Schau mal  bei den Fotos. Ich habe mir verschieden Körbe gemacht aus Rundmaterial Gewicht entsteht durch den Materialdurchmesser und Größe der Biegung.
Ihr biegt euch in einem Schraubstock die Eiform Eine Seite lasst Ihr 1 cm Länger und schlagt sie mit dem hammer platt. In die flache Seite wird ein 2 mm Loch gebohrt. Die beiden Dreiecke werden oben unten mit einem Schweißpunkt verbunden (siehe das Foto(. Ihr könnt auch andere Körbe oder Bleie unten anhängen
Das Vorfach;
2 Mtr. Monoschnur 25 er. einen großen Wirbel aufziehen, hängt dann lose auf der Schnur. 2 Schnurenden oben als Schlaufe binden. Vom unteren Ende der großen Schlaufe ca 25 cm eine kleine Schlaufe einbinden, dort wird das Vorfach mit Haken eingeschlauft mit der Öse vom Vorfach eingeschlauft. An der Hauptschnur wird ein Wirbel mit Palomarknoten eingebunden. Hauptschnur mono oder geflochten ist egal. Der Korb wird nun in den lose hängenden Wirbel eingehängt. Mit dem Korb in der Hand fasst Ihr nun ins Futter und presst euer Futter mit dem Korb zu einer Birne. Mein Futter wir so eingestellt das es nicht klebt. Soll es mehr binden nehme ich meine Hand ins Wasser und presse nochmals auf die Futterbirne. Das hat den Effekt das die Futteroberfläcke leicht verklebt und fester wird. Nach auftreffen am Grund löst sich mein Futter sofort auf und zieht eine Fahne über Köder und lockt . Wenn Ihr das Vorfach euch mal gebunden habt hängt in den untern Wirbel einen Korb . Haltet mal an der Hauptschnur oben fest und zieht am hakenvorfach. Dann bildet sich ein Dreieck. Mit dieser Montage sehe ich jeden Zupfer.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen.
Petry
Rudi


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (24. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy Schau mal  bei den Fotos. Ich habe mir verschieden Körbe gemacht aus Rundmaterial Gewicht entsteht durch den Materialdurchmesser und Größe der Biegung.
> Ihr biegt euch in einem Schraubstock die Eiform Eine Seite lasst Ihr 1 cm Länger und schlagt sie mit dem hammer platt. In die flache Seite wird ein 2 mm Loch gebohrt. Die beiden Dreiecke werden oben unten mit einem Schweißpunkt verbunden (siehe das Foto(. Ihr könnt auch andere Körbe oder Bleie unten anhängen
> Das Vorfach;
> 2 Mtr. Monoschnur 25 er. einen großen Wirbel aufziehen, hängt dann lose auf der Schnur. 2 Schnurenden oben als Schlaufe binden. Vom unteren Ende der großen Schlaufe ca 25 cm eine kleine Schlaufe einbinden, dort wird das Vorfach mit Haken eingeschlauft mit der Öse vom Vorfach eingeschlauft. An der Hauptschnur wird ein Wirbel mit Palomarknoten eingebunden. Hauptschnur mono oder geflochten ist egal. Der Korb wird nun in den lose hängenden Wirbel eingehängt. Mit dem Korb in der Hand fasst Ihr nun ins Futter und presst euer Futter mit dem Korb zu einer Birne. Mein Futter wir so eingestellt das es nicht klebt. Soll es mehr binden nehme ich meine Hand ins Wasser und presse nochmals auf die Futterbirne. Das hat den Effekt das die Futteroberfläcke leicht verklebt und fester wird. Nach auftreffen am Grund löst sich mein Futter sofort auf und zieht eine Fahne über Köder und lockt . Wenn Ihr das Vorfach euch mal gebunden habt hängt in den untern Wirbel einen Korb . Haltet mal an der Hauptschnur oben fest und zieht am hakenvorfach. Dann bildet sich ein Dreieck. Mit dieser Montage sehe ich jeden Zupfer.
> ...


danke Rudi für deine echt schnelle und detaillierte Ausführung - toll. Interessante Montage muss ich sagen und hab ich so noch nie gesehen. Könntest du bitte noch ein, zwei kleine Zusatzangaben zum Korb machen: welche Maße und Gewicht hat der abgebildete Korb und vor allem, welches Materialien hast du dazu verwendet bzw. nimmst du sonst noch so?? Danke L.G. Manni


----------



## Racklinger (24. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy Schau mal  bei den Fotos. Ich habe mir verschieden Körbe gemacht aus Rundmaterial Gewicht entsteht durch den Materialdurchmesser und Größe der Biegung.
> Ihr biegt euch in einem Schraubstock die Eiform Eine Seite lasst Ihr 1 cm Länger und schlagt sie mit dem hammer platt. In die flache Seite wird ein 2 mm Loch gebohrt. Die beiden Dreiecke werden oben unten mit einem Schweißpunkt verbunden (siehe das Foto(. Ihr könnt auch andere Körbe oder Bleie unten anhängen
> Das Vorfach;
> 2 Mtr. Monoschnur 25 er. einen großen Wirbel aufziehen, hängt dann lose auf der Schnur. 2 Schnurenden oben als Schlaufe binden. Vom unteren Ende der großen Schlaufe ca 25 cm eine kleine Schlaufe einbinden, dort wird das Vorfach mit Haken eingeschlauft mit der Öse vom Vorfach eingeschlauft. An der Hauptschnur wird ein Wirbel mit Palomarknoten eingebunden. Hauptschnur mono oder geflochten ist egal. Der Korb wird nun in den lose hängenden Wirbel eingehängt. Mit dem Korb in der Hand fasst Ihr nun ins Futter und presst euer Futter mit dem Korb zu einer Birne. Mein Futter wir so eingestellt das es nicht klebt. Soll es mehr binden nehme ich meine Hand ins Wasser und presse nochmals auf die Futterbirne. Das hat den Effekt das die Futteroberfläcke leicht verklebt und fester wird. Nach auftreffen am Grund löst sich mein Futter sofort auf und zieht eine Fahne über Köder und lockt . Wenn Ihr das Vorfach euch mal gebunden habt hängt in den untern Wirbel einen Korb . Haltet mal an der Hauptschnur oben fest und zieht am hakenvorfach. Dann bildet sich ein Dreieck. Mit dieser Montage sehe ich jeden Zupfer.
> ...


Die Montage  hab ich so noch nicht gesehen, deswegen kann ich sie nicht bewerten, wenn du damit fängst ist ja gut. 
Zu deinen selbstgemachten Körben, also ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen dass das Futter drinnen bleibt, ausser man drückt es knallhart rein und es ist sehr bindend. Da ist zuviel Angriffsfläche, wenn dass auf die Wasseroberfläche aufschlägt hauts doch des Futter raus. Wenn man in der starken Strömung angelt und sowieso will, dass das Futter sich nur langsam auflöst ok, aber fürs Stillwasser nicht ideal.


----------



## seatrout61 (24. Februar 2022)

Schaut mal bei den Karpfenanglern, die nutzen sogenannte Absenkbleie (klick)


----------



## rule270 (24. Februar 2022)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Die Montage  hab ich so noch nicht gesehen, deswegen kann ich sie nicht bewerten, wenn du damit fängst ist ja gut.
> Zu deinen selbstgemachten Körben, also ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen dass das Futter drinnen bleibt, ausser man drückt es knallhart rein und es ist sehr bindend. Da ist zuviel Angriffsfläche, wenn dass auf die Wasseroberfläche aufschlägt hauts doch des Futter raus. Wenn man in der starken Strömung angelt und sowieso will, dass das Futter sich nur langsam auflöst ok, aber fürs Stillwasser nicht ideal.


Hy 
Du hast nicht richtig gelesen!! Ich mache schon seit Jahren


Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> danke Rudi für deine echt schnelle und detaillierte Ausführung - toll. Interessante Montage muss ich sagen und hab ich so noch nie gesehen. Könntest du bitte noch ein, zwei kleine Zusatzangaben zum Korb machen: welche Maße und Gewicht hat der abgebildete Korb und vor allem, welches Materialien hast du dazu verwendet bzw. nimmst du sonst noch so?? Danke L.G. Manni



auch während der BLL Liga mein Futter selbst. Es tut was ich möchte oder ich stelle es mir ein.
OK am besten man versucht einfach mal etwas anderes es war ja nur eine Anleitung weil ich gefragt wurde!
Aber Du weißt ja bescheid über das verhalten von Futter . Mit dieser Methode wird an der Maaß oder in Känälen sowie in stark strömenden Wassern gefischt.
Hast Du schon mal von Maisgries / Polenta gehört warscheinlich ja. Oder Du musst das Paniermehl/ Nudelmehl von Aldi & Co nehmen dann hast Du den Kitt der nicht aufbricht. Ich verwende das auch aber normal benotige ich das nicht.
Petry 
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (24. Februar 2022)

Hy Manni
Das mit dem Vorfach habe ich mir bei Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus abgeschaut wenn Dir der Name etwas sagt.
Den Korb habe ich von dem Method Feeder Korb abgeschaut blos der trieb und rutschte bei uns im Fluss.
Dann gab es in Holland im Shop Körbe ähnlich wie meiner nur mit Bleigewicht unten aus Plastik. mDann kam mir diese Idee soetwas selbst zu machen mit Erfolg
Wenn Du FRagen hast melde Dich einfach.
Petry Rudi


----------



## yukonjack (24. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> #feederschnur
> Es gibt sog. sinkende Schnur (Mono) für das Feedern oder Wagglerfischen.
> Ich hatte mir mal eine Spule Cralusso zum Ausprobieren gekauft. Tatsächlich, sie geht unter! Ungefähr genauso schnell wie gewöhnliche Schnur....
> Kann man sich also getrost sparen, einfach die Schnur* entfetten* wie beschrieben und fertig.


Wie muss ich mir denn eine gefettete Schnur vorstellen? Welcher Schnurhersteller zieht sein Produkt durch einen Fetteimer? Kann natürlich sein, dass bei der Herstellung sich ein "Belag" ( ich schätze so eine Art Wax )auf der Oberfläche bildet.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?

Natürlich haften auf der Schnuroberfläche alle möglichen Rückstände vom Hantieren, vom Wasser, von der Produktion. Das bewirkt ein Schwimmen der Schnur auf dem Wasserfilm. Zieht man die Schnur beim Aufspulen durch einen Lappen mit verdünntem Spülmittel, sinkt die Schnur (schneller) nach unten.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Februar 2022)

Also, es gibt sinkende und schwimmende Schnüre, richtig? Hast du eine schwimmende Schnur kannste da soviel Spüli ran schmieren wie du willst, die schwimmt ohne Spannung lustig weiter. Hast du eine sinkende Schnur kannst du das Sinken mit Spüli ( Reste an der Schnur ) beschleunigen(Spüli bricht die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers). Entscheidend ist das spez. Gewicht der Schnur, unter 1 schwimmt, über 1 geht unter.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Also, es gibt sinkende und schwimmende Schnüre, richtig?


Nein. Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es ausschließlich sinkende. Vorausgesetzt wir sprechen von der typischen Mono aus Polyamid.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Februar 2022)

Früher als wir noch einen Kaiser hatten, stand auf den Schnurrollen noch drauf ob sinkend oder schwimmend. Kann natürlich heute anders sein.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Früher als wir noch einen Kaiser hatten, stand auf den Schnurrollen noch drauf ob sinkend oder schwimmend. Kann natürlich heute anders sein.


Wollte damit sagen, wenn es nur noch sinkende gibt, dann braucht man das nicht extra mehr drauf schreiben.


----------



## Ukel (24. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> versuch mal nach auftreffen des Korbs die Schnur loszulassen bis sie nicht mehr abläuft. Danach kann sie unter Wasser gezogen werden bis die Spitze durch Anspannung gebogen ist. Ich verwende zum treffen des Futterplatzes meinen Marker auf der Schnur keinen Clip. Man kann sich am gegenüber liegenden Ufer eine Stelle merken die angeworfen /überworfen wird dann kann man die Spitze Unterwasser halten und die Schnur straffen bis der Marker erscheint. Damit das Futtermaterial nach auftreffen nicht gleich sich löst kann es wenn die richtige konstenz hat. durch verpressen im Korb beeinflusst werden. In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich meine Methode erklärt. Deshalb habe ich mir einen Korb gebaut lt. Foto der bisher das beste zum Feederangel in einem Tackel beinhaltet. Leicht zu befüllen durch seine Form und er bewegt sich nach anspannen der Schnur nur in eine Richtung zum Anhängepunkt. Durch meine Art der Schlaufenmontage habe ich keine Verwicklungen mehr und die Bissanzeige ist direkter wobei der vorsichtig beißende Fisch das Gewicht des Korb nicht wahrnimmt. Ich verwende diese Montage auch zum Aalfischen wobei ich dann keinen Korb verwende sondern ein Diskusblei als Gewicht einhänge. Das Vorfach beim Aalangel ist dabei länger ca, 80-100 cm.
> Damit habe ich die besten Erfolge erzielt.
> Petry
> Rudi


Danke für deinen Ratschlag, aber wie ich schon in einem früheren Beitrag geschrieben habe, nutze ich keine Schlaufenmontage mehr, u.a. wegen der Waidgerechtigkeit, die sich auch in den CIPS-Regeln ausdrückt. Mit einfacher Durchlaufmontage und dem passenden Aufbau der Komponenten habe ich in den Gewässern, die ich beangel, keine Probleme mit Verhedderungen.  Und nach mehr als 25 Jahren Erfahrung an der Feederrute komme ich ganz leidlich mit dieser Angelmethode klar.
Deinen Korb habe ich schon gesehen, mag mit deinem Angeln ja gut funktionieren, ist aber nichts für mich, ist mir auch zu einseitig für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (25. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy Manni
> Das mit dem Vorfach habe ich mir bei Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus abgeschaut wenn Dir der Name etwas sagt.
> Den Korb habe ich von dem Method Feeder Korb abgeschaut blos der trieb und rutschte bei uns im Fluss.
> Dann gab es in Holland im Shop Körbe ähnlich wie meiner nur mit Bleigewicht unten aus Plastik. mDann kam mir diese Idee soetwas selbst zu machen mit Erfolg
> ...


gerne, wie gesagt aus welchem Material besteht dein selbst gebauter abgebildeter Korb bitte?


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (25. Februar 2022)

So aber jetzt möchte ich UNBEDINGT mal was loswerden:
Ich sagte ja dass ich neu hier bin und möchte echt mal ein dickes *DANKE* sagen,
wie viele sich hier melden/ja sehr helfen damit und danke für den tollen, rücksichtsvollen Umgang mit einander auch zwischen Anfängern und Profis - toll!!!!! 

würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob andere sich auch schon selbst Körbe gebastelt haben und wie die aussehen etc.???


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (1. März 2022)

HEY, aber bitte nicht aufhören jetzt!
um das Thema vielleicht nochmal bissel anzustoßen ,
hab mich selbst mal hingesetzt und bissel erste Bastelversuche gemacht,
schaut Euch das Ergebnis doch bitte mal genau mit fachmännischem Auge an  und gibt auch UNBEDINGT Eure Meinungen dazu ab. Was findet ihr positiv, was aber auch negativ, was würdet ihr und warum daran noch ändern.

 Vielen lieben Dank vorab 
bin schon mega gespannt

Gruß
Manni


----------



## Racklinger (1. März 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> HEY, aber bitte nicht aufhören jetzt!
> um das Thema vielleicht nochmal bissel anzustoßen ,
> hab mich selbst mal hingesetzt und bissel erste Bastelversuche gemacht,
> schaut Euch das Ergebnis doch bitte mal genau mit fachmännischem Auge an  und gibt auch UNBEDINGT Eure Meinungen dazu ab. Was findet ihr positiv, was aber auch negativ, was würdet ihr und warum daran noch ändern.
> ...


Schaut guad aus würde ich sagen. Würde mich interessieren, wie die Flugeigenschaften sind, die Birnenbleie sind ja mit einem "Stahlvorfach" befestigt und nicht starr. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die Pendeln und der Flug unruhig wird (Tüddelgefahr).


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (1. März 2022)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Schaut guad aus würde ich sagen. Würde mich interessieren, wie die Flugeigenschaften sind, die Birnenbleie sind ja mit einem "Stahlvorfach" befestigt und nicht starr. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die Pendeln und der Flug unruhig wird (Tüddelgefahr).


Danke (wie gesagt erste Versuche aus Restmaterialien ). Ja, genau diese beiden Frage in Sachen Flugeigenschaft/Tüddelgefahr stelle ich mir natürlich auch??? Kann ich leider aber erst in 10 Tagen beantworten, ab heute Qurantäne/MIST!! Ja Blei ist mit Stahlvorfach befestigt. Denks du wenn das Blei (irgendwie) fest ist, wäre es grundsätzlich besser?? Hatte eigentlich den Gedanken auch dabei, wenn es lose ist kann es bei Seite drücken um den Korb besser gleichzeitig von oben und unten zu befüllen .........


----------



## seatrout61 (1. März 2022)

Ich hätte mit (seitlich angebrachtem) Sargblei und engmaschigem Drahtgeflecht Feederkörbe nachgebaut...das hat sich bewährt und muss nicht neu erfunden oder verbessert werden, aber ob sich der Eigenbau lohnt???


----------



## Racklinger (1. März 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> Danke (wie gesagt erste Versuche aus Restmaterialien ). Ja, genau diese beiden Frage in Sachen Flugeigenschaft/Tüddelgefahr stelle ich mir natürlich auch??? Kann ich leider aber erst in 10 Tagen beantworten, ab heute Qurantäne/MIST!! Ja Blei ist mit Stahlvorfach befestigt. Denks du wenn das Blei (irgendwie) fest ist, wäre es grundsätzlich besser?? Hatte eigentlich den Gedanken auch dabei, wenn es lose ist kann es bei Seite drücken um den Korb besser gleichzeitig von oben und unten zu befüllen .........


Da bin ich überfragt, da heisst es wirklich ans Wasser gehen und testen. Ich habe halt auch noch keinen Futterkorb mit beweglichen Gewicht gesehen, geschweige denn damit geworfen.


----------



## seatrout61 (1. März 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mit (seitlich angebrachtem) Sargblei und engmaschigem Drahtgeflecht Feederkörbe nachgebaut...das hat sich bewährt und muss nicht neu erfunden oder verbessert werden, aber ob sich der Eigenbau lohnt???


ich zitiere mich mal selber: ich meinte da^^mit solche Körbe und Montage:


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (1. März 2022)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Da bin ich überfragt, da heisst es wirklich ans Wasser gehen und testen. Ich habe halt auch noch keinen Futterkorb mit beweglichen Gewicht gesehen, geschweige denn damit geworfen.


.......  ich werds testen, aber wie gesagt muss noch warten :-( leider


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (5. März 2022)

Hallöchen, ich hätte da noch ne sicher einfache Frage an Euch:
ich hatte mir vor kurzem zwei Ersatzfeederspitzen aus *CARBON* bestellt und minimal mir Schmirgelleine passend gemacht, was auch echt gut funktionierte!!  
Geht das auch mit Spitzen aus *Glasfieber bzw. Glas* genau so??
Ihr habt doch sicher Erfahrungen dazu, bitte schreibt doch mal .......

Vielen Dank vorab schon
schönes Wochenende

L.g. Manni


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> ich hatte mir vor kurzem zwei Ersatzfeederspitzen aus *CARBON* bestellt und minimal mir Schmirgelleine passend gemacht, was auch echt gut funktionierte!!
> Geht das auch mit Spitzen aus *Glasfieber bzw. Glas* genau so??



Ja.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (5. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.


..... ist Glasfieber bzw. Glas dann härter/weicher und somit leichter oder schwerer anzupassen? wie würdest du es beschreiben aus deiner Erfahrung??


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2022)

Ich merke keinen Unterschied. Schleifen sich genau so wie Carbonspitzen(nur mit hellen Staub(nicht einatmen!).


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (5. März 2022)

wie sind grundsätzlich eigentlich die Unterschiede der drei Materialien bei Ersatspitzen Carbon, Glasfieber, Glas?
Was würdet ihr und warum bevorzugen??

Danke für ALLES dazu......


----------



## Mescalero (5. März 2022)

Glas = Glasfiber.
Glasfaser ist nicht so stabil wie Carbon, deshalb braucht es mehr Material für dieselbe Festigkeit und ist am Ende schwerer.
Für Feedeespitzen ist es mMn egal, sie müssen halt zu den Bedingungen passen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2022)

Kuntz Manfred schrieb:


> Carbon, Glasfieber, Glas?



Glas und "Glasfieber" meint das Gleiche  - Glasfaser(engl. glass fibre)

Glasfaserspitzen sind biegsamer als Carbonspitzen und fühlen sich deshalb weicher an, bei identischen oz. TC (Unzen Testkurve) Härteangabe.

Ich persönlich mag bei feinen Spitzen bis ca 2 oz. TC lieber Carbonspitzen, darüber lieber Glasfaserspitzen(weil mir die Carbonspitzen dann zu drahtig werden) aber das ist natürlich abhängig vom beangelten Gewässer und persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (5. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glas und "Glasfieber" meint das Gleiche  - Glasfaser(engl. glass fibre)
> 
> Glasfaserspitzen sind biegsamer als Carbonspitzen und fühlen sich deshalb weicher an, bei identischen oz. TC (Unzen Testkurve) Härteangabe.
> 
> Ich persönlich mag bei feinen Spitzen bis ca 2 oz. TC lieber Carbonspitzen, darüber lieber Göasfaserspitzen(weil mir die Carbonspitzend ann zu drahtig werden) aber das ist natürlich abhängig vom beangeten Gewässer und persönlichen Vorlieben.


Verstehe ich richtig wenn ich sage:
es gibt also nur *ZWEI Sorten/ Materialien*
entweder Carbon oder Glas = Glasfieber = Glasfaser..........?????


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. März 2022)

Im Vergleich zu Carbon ist Glasfaser auch generell unempfindlicher gegenüber Beschädigungen (ob nun bei Spitzen oder ganzen Ruten).

Bei Carbon gilt: Je höher moduliert, desto beschädigungs-empfindlicher.

Ob es wie bei ganzen Ruten auch Composit-Feederspitzen (= Mix aus Carbon und Glas) gibt, kann ich allerdings mangels Feedern nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2022)

Wie schon geschrieben gibt es eig nur Glasfaserspitzen oder Carbonspitzen. Glasfaserspitzen sind meist günstiger und daher gerne mal im Low Budget Bereich zu finden. In feineren Ausführungen finde ich Glasfaser Spitzen gar nicht sooo verkehrt, Damit angelt man dann eh meist im Stillwasser und da die Spitzen bei gleicher Oz Angabe etwas dicker ausfallen, sieht man die besser 

Aber Carbon hat einen Vorteil - die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit nach dem Biss usw. Da wabbelt einfach weniger nach.


----------



## Kuntz Manfred (7. März 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben gibt es eig nur Glasfaserspitzen oder Carbonspitzen. Glasfaserspitzen sind meist günstiger und daher gerne mal im Low Budget Bereich zu finden. In feineren Ausführungen finde ich Glasfaser Spitzen gar nicht sooo verkehrt, Damit angelt man dann eh meist im Stillwasser und da die Spitzen bei gleicher Oz Angabe etwas dicker ausfallen, sieht man die besser
> 
> Aber Carbon hat einen Vorteil - die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit nach dem Biss usw. Da wabbelt einfach weniger nach.


Hallo und vielen Dank für Deine Meinungen/Erfahrungen. Ich würde dich gerne noch was fragen dazu: Du würdest also sagen auch die GÜNSTIGEREN (Glasfaserspitzen) machen ihre Arbeit und du hattest damit auch noch keine Probleme???
Zu deinem letzten Satz vielleicht noch ne Frage:
wenn die Glasfaserspitzen etwas wabbeln wie du beschreibst, sind die dann quasi weicher und lassen sich somit auch leichter anspannen beim ablegen?? Danke dir vorab.......


----------



## Tüftler (15. März 2022)

_hallo, 
Ich denke, glas ist härter wie kohle! Spielt aber keine Rolle! Da wir die Fasern keinesfalls verletzen sollten! 
Wobei, minimale Anpassung durch schleifen durchaus möglich ist! Solange wir in der lackschicht bleiben.
Wenn ich das mit fasern einer geflochtenen Schnur Vergleiche, ist doch die reisskraft hinfällig falls ich eine faser verletzte !?? _


----------

